# Schafft mein Pc Warhammer?



## Thrall13 (5. April 2009)

Hallo

Ich hab letztens Warhammer gesaugt( Testaccount) und habs bissl gespielt... läuft eigentlich ganz gut nur ab und zu ruckelt es vorallem beim minimieren, einloggen, neues gebiet betreten ( eig war bin ich ja nur von anfangsgebiet ins szenario) usw...

Also wie gesagt ich war noch nicht in ner großen Stadt oder bei einem burgkampf....Szenario geht eig ganz gut, Betreten dauert etwas länger und wenn ich gerezzt werd laggts auch bisschen aber das kämpfen is eigentlich OK...

Also mein Pc:

Windows XP Home

Intel Celeron D

GeForce 7600 GS 256MB

Arbeitsspeicher: 1x 1 GB 1x 512 MB

Denke das ist ja alles was interessant ist?

Was sollt ich da aufrüsten um:

Spiel auf schlechtester Grafik, ohne irgendwelche Probleme zu spielen
Spiel auf mittlerer Grafik ohne Probleme
Spiel auf höchster Grafik, ohne große Probleme

zu spielen^^?

PS:
Mein Bruder hat gesagt Windows XP kann nur maximal 2GB Arbeitsspeicher oder so verarbeiten ist da was dran?

Danke euch schon im vorraus!

MfG Trales


----------



## painschkes (5. April 2009)

_3.25GB wären es bei 32bit XP/Vista :-)

Zum PC - wieviel Geld hast du denn zum aufrüsten zur verfügung? Dann könnte man auch nach den richtigen Teilen schaun.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Thrall13 (5. April 2009)

Hmm über 300 wollt ich eig nicht ausgeben, was genau bräucht ich denn zwingend neu...denke arbeitsspeicher 2gb ist mal das wichtigste oder?


----------



## painschkes (5. April 2009)

_Naja , ich würd dir sowas hier empfehlen : 

CPU : AMD Athlon64 X2 7750+ /   Klick mich!  

Mainboard : MSI K9A2 CF-F  /  Klick mich!  

RAM : 4096MB DDR2 Corsair Twin2X CL5 /  Klick mich!  

Graka : HIS HD 4850 IceQ4 /  Klick mich!  


wären dann :  300,24 &#8364;_


----------



## Thrall13 (5. April 2009)

Kann ich das auch im geschäft(saturn,mediamarkt) alles so kaufen für ca 300 euro...?


----------



## RaDon27 (5. April 2009)

Nein, Würdest die Teile wahrscheinlich noch netma dort vorfinden. Entweder in nen reinen PC-Laden oder im Versandhandel vorbeischaun, sprich dort, wo painschkes geschaut hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minimitmit (5. April 2009)

Im Geschaeft ( Blödi Markt, Saturn etc.) isses eigentlich immer ca 50 % oder mehr teurer.
Am besten bestellste unter www.hardwareversand.de.

Was hast du eigentlich fuer ein Netzteil?


----------



## Hans Würstchen (5. April 2009)

Thrall13 schrieb:


> Kann ich das auch im geschäft(saturn,mediamarkt) alles so kaufen für ca 300 euro...?


Also das müsstest du auch bestellen, den Cpu werden sie dir aber wohl gar nicht liefern.


----------



## Thrall13 (5. April 2009)

minimitmit schrieb:


> Im Geschaeft ( Blödi Markt, Saturn etc.) isses eigentlich immer ca 50 % oder mehr teurer.
> Am besten bestellste unter www.hardwareversand.de.
> 
> Was hast du eigentlich fuer ein Netzteil?


hmm das weiß ich gar nicht aber wenn meins nicht passt frag ich meinen Bruder der kennt sich da etwas besser aus

Danke mal ich werd mir mal alles anschauen

Was ist eigentlich jetzt wirklich wichtig zum aufstocken?
Brauch ich unbedinngt neue CPU/Grafikkarte und Mainboard?


----------



## Thrall13 (5. April 2009)

http://www.ditech.at/itemList.do?cat=157&a...ASC&cat=157

könnt ihr mir vll helfen eine passende Grafikkarte zu finden, und vll noch das andere außer Arbeitsspeicher was ich ausstocken sollte

DiTech is halt n Laden der bei mir in der nähe ist und eigentlich auch relativ viel auswahl bei kleineren Preisen als bei saturn und so hat

wäre nett von euch!


----------



## RaDon27 (5. April 2009)

Siehe Painschkes!
Du willst net wirklich ne AGP-Karte kaufen, oder?
Bei deinem System bleibt dir nix anderes übrig, als alles zu ersetzen. 

Ma nen bissel was rausgesucht in dem shop:

http://www.ditech.at/cart.do?id=75e744e09c...e=1238930042165


----------



## Asoriel (5. April 2009)

Sag uns den Namen deines Netzteiles und nimm dann das von painschkes, damit wirst du den meisten Spaß und die meiste Leistung für das Geld haben. Bei Blödmarkt kannst das auch kaufen, dann aber für 500€.

Ich will Dir/Euch nicht zu nahe treten, aber bist du sicher, dass sich Dein Bruder mit Netzteilen auskennt? Er meinte immerhin auch, dass XP 32Bit nur 2GB verwalten kann.

Frag da lieber nochmal bei uns nach, dann bekommst du auch sicher etwas, das passt.

Ansonsten kauf das so wie es RaDon27 in seinem Warenkorb hat, da kommst auf den selben Preis. Lediglich die Grafikkarte hat keinen so guten Lüfter, der verbaute ist aber auch gut.
Bei painschkes' Version sind alle Teile ein wenig besser, bis auf die CPU. Das liegt daran, dass HWV kleinere Preise hat. Leistung wirst Du aber mit beiden Systemen die gleiche haben.


----------



## RaDon27 (5. April 2009)

Ich glaub bei dem Guthaben gehts auch net wirklich besser. Reicht aber allemal. Wie siehts denn mit den Versandkosten nach Ö aus bei HWV? Sollte der net so hoch sein, würd ich auch lieber zu dem Setup greifen. Die HIS is schon nen feines Teil. Gibts leider bei DiTech net :/

Edit: RAM is auchs gleiche fällt mir grad so auf, habs einfach ma in den Warenkorb gelegt. Versandkosten von HWV nach Ö kostet 17,50&#8364;. Er muss sich dann halt überlegen, obs ihm Wert is. Aber ansosnten: Greif zum HWV!


----------



## Thrall13 (5. April 2009)

Danke euch besonders dir RaDon

Für was genau brauch ich das neue Mainboard(ist das das gleiche wie Motherboard?"

Denke werds mir so kaufen falls es geht muss nur meinen Vater und Bruder noch um hilfe bitten, da ich mich nur den Arbeitsspeicher ausbauen trau


----------



## Asoriel (5. April 2009)

Na gut, die HIS IceQ ist eben kühler. Gleichstark sind sie beide, leise auch.

Ansonsten ist das Mainboard von HWV eben noch ein Fünkchen besser, das ist aber auch unrelevant.


----------



## Thrall13 (5. April 2009)

1st: Sorry das ichs nochmal poste habs falsch gemacht^^
Danke euch besonders dir RaDon

Für was genau brauch ich das neue Mainboard(ist das das gleiche wie Motherboard?"

Denke werds mir so kaufen falls es geht muss nur meinen Vater und Bruder noch um hilfe bitten, da ich mich nur den Arbeitsspeicher ausbauen trau

Bei Ditech wärs mir halt lieber da ich das ganze Sofort kaufen kann, eventuell auch noch beratung hab usw


----------



## Asoriel (5. April 2009)

ja, dann kauf es dort.

Ein neues Mainboard (=Motherboard) brauchst du, damit die neuen Teile auch passen.

Ram, CPU und Grafikkarte haben einen ganz anderen Sockel/Steckplatz als du bisher hattest, und zwar jeweils recht aktuell!

Mit der Hardware wirst du auch noch in 2 Jahren deinen Spaß haben, das ist sicher.


----------



## RaDon27 (5. April 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Na gut, die HIS IceQ ist eben kühler. Gleichstark sind sie beide, leise auch.
> 
> Ansonsten ist das Mainboard von HWV eben noch ein Fünkchen besser, das ist aber auch unrelevant.



Das meinte ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also mit dem kühler^^ Aber sind die Lüfter von der Ice-Serie net auch leiser als normale? Kenn mich mit ATI net so gut aus, nur vom Hören-Sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja, ich denk ma, in Sachen Leistung merkt man dann als stinknormaler User keinen Unterschied, gilt eigentlich nur für Fortgeschrittene.

@ Thrall13

Kein Problem.
Trotzdem wäre die Info übers Netzteil noch essenziell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hoffen wir mal, dass es wenigstens nen 400Watt Netzteil is. Wobei bei nem Qualitativ hochwertigen Netzteil auch 350 reichen würden. Wobei des hart an der Schmerzgrenze wäre.

Beim Zusammenbau solltest du dir ne erfahrene Person suchen.

Mainboard und Motherboard isses gleiche, wird im IT-bereich auch Systemboard genannt. Da sitzt sozusagen die Schaltzentrale drauf. Alles was im PC verbaut is, läuft dort zusammen.
Deswegen brauchst du auch nen neues. die neue Grafikkarte + CPU + RAM wird net auf dein altes passen. Der Fluch der IT. Kaufst du dir heute was neues, isses morgen schon wieder veraltet und nen viertel Jahr später muss sogar alles wieder ausgetauscht werden.

Aber die Teile sollten für aktuelle Spiele auf jeden Fall reichen, vor allem für WAR.


----------



## Thrall13 (5. April 2009)

Ahh heißt das ich könnt mir mitn neuen Motherboard auch ne CPI Express Graka oder so kaufen? ich bin nämlich davon ausgegangen das ich AGP brauch aber denke das ist ehh relativ egal^^

Und wie ist das mit dem Einbauen mein Bruder + Vater haben beide ne HTL besucht die sollten das können oder ist das schwer?

Thx aufjedenfall mal


----------



## RaDon27 (5. April 2009)

Ja, klar. Die Dinger heisen aber PCI-Express Karten^^ Und die is in den Hardwarevorschlägen schon drin. Halt dich einfach an die zwei Angebote.

Was is denn eine HTL? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Ich sehs grad. Höhere technische Lehranstalt. Kommt halt drauf an, was die dort gelernt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Solltest halt jemanden nehmen, der sich in Sachen Hardware + Einbau auskennt. Nen Elektriker wird sich mit sowas schwer auskennen.


----------



## Asoriel (5. April 2009)

Die HD4850 ist eine PCI-Express Karte. Mainboards haben schon seit Jahren keinen AGP-Steckplatz mehr, der ist vollkommen veraltet.

@RaDon: Klar, die IceQ sind lautlos, aber die Asus sollte auch kaum zu hören sein.

Edit: Es ist absolut nicht egal ob AGP oder PCI-Express, das muss passen. Ansonsten bekommste das nur mit Hammer und Flex rein, dann siehts aber mit der Funktionsfähigkeit eher schlecht aus.

Ob dein Bruder/Vater einen PC zusammenbauen können wissen wir auch nicht, das fragst du sie am besten selbst. Mit ein wenig Verstand+Geschick sollte das aber kein größeres Problem darstellen.

Trotzdem müssen wir noch dein Netzteil wissen, sonst kaufst du dir die Teile und das Ding macht schlapp, das wollen wir auch nicht.


----------



## Thrall13 (5. April 2009)

Hmm ich werd ihn mal einfach fragen ob er sich auskennt, Graka + Arbeitsspeicher kann man ja fast schon ohne Kenntisse alleine machen^^

Danke euch!

/&#8364; Das mit dem Netzteil muss ich noch nachschauen aber ich glaub da gibts ja kaum was spezielles wenn es kein 350 oder 400 Watt ding is rüst ichs halt nach


----------



## Asoriel (5. April 2009)

naja, die Grafikkarte braucht einen PCI-E Stecker, also einen 6Pin. Wenn das Netzteil so alt ist wie der Rest wird es das kaum haben, dann musst du das über einen Adapter lösen. Ob der bei Asus beiliegt weiß ich nicht, HIS packt normal immer welche ein.

Da müsstest du dann nochmal 2x4Pin freihaben, damit du mit diesen die Grafikkarte versorgen kannst. 

Ansonsten gibts schon anständige Netzteile für ca. 50€.


----------



## Klos1 (5. April 2009)

Also, der Zusammenbau ist inzwischen schlicht idiotensicher. Mann kann keine wesentliche Teile mehr verpolen. Das ginge gerade noch bei den kleinen Steckern für Reset, LED und Powertaste. Unter Umständen noch beim Frontspeaker. Aber wenn die Elektriker sind, dann haben die damit sowas von keine Probleme. 

Der Rest steht alles ganz genau in der Anleitung vom Mainboard. Auch bei der CPU ist alles ganz genau markiert. Hier halt nichts überstürzen und erstmal genau nachsehen, wo die entsprechenden Markierungen sind, die dir als Anhaltspunkt dienen, wie die CPU eingelegt werden muss.

Beim Speichereinbau ganz behutsam sein, weil den kann man schnell schrotten, wenn man unvorsichtig ist. Zuvor erden, bevor man die Dinger in die Hand nimmt. CPU nur seitlich anlangen und nicht etwa unten bei den PIN's. 

Bezüglich der Wärmeleitpaste im Internet Bilder suchen, anhand derer du dich orientieren kannst, wie dick du auftragen sollst. Weniger ist da mehr.
Und ansonsten einfach mal im Internet ein paar Bilder ansehen.

Aber das bekommt ihr schon hin. Man kann wie gesagt kaum noch etwas falsch machen.


----------



## minimitmit (5. April 2009)

Wärmeleitpaste ist doch eh auf den Boxed-Kuehlern.
Da brauch er sich doch keine Sorgen machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (5. April 2009)

Und die meisten Dinge, die mal gewaltfrei falsch machen kann machen dem PC nix aus.

Außer eben CPU falsch anfassen, nicht erden etc, wobei das auch gut gehen kann. (aber nicht muss)

Wenn man die Stöpsel von der Power-/HDD-LED etc. falsch einsteckt passiert nichts, dann geht der PC schlichtweg nicht an oder funktioniert nicht wie gewollt, aber kaputt geht dabei nichts.

Auf jeden Fall würde ich dir folgende Seite empfehlen: Klick
Sicher nicht mit aktueller Hardware, von Prinzip aber das selbe wie bei Deinem PC auch.


----------



## Thrall13 (5. April 2009)

Das mit dem zambauen wird schon klappen und das erden etc kenn ich ich glaub mein Vater kennt sich da ehh aus

danke euch mal schauen ob ichn neues netzteil brauch wahrscheinlich schon


----------



## Wagga (5. April 2009)

Mein Netzteil war noch vom alten Pc und und hat den 6-Pin-Anschluss der graka!
Sollte also wenns Baujahr 2005 ist, eigentlich noch gehen!
Ich habe ein XILENT 600 Power W!
Erst beim neuen kommt ein 600 W bequiet rein!
Ist dann doch ein Tick sicherer!
Aber wenn es nicht aus der Steinzeit ist sollte es gehen!


----------



## Thrall13 (5. April 2009)

350-500 Watt sollte doch reichen? Kosten 25-50 Euro. Mein Vater weiß sicher welches das richtige is wenn ich da ein bestimmtes brauch^^


----------



## Wagga (5. April 2009)

Ich würde schon mind. zu eine, 500 Watt NT greifen!
350 ist dann doch etwas wenig für heutige Hardware!
Nimm lieber ein 500er!

Gruß, Wagga


----------



## Thrall13 (5. April 2009)

Wagga schrieb:


> Ich würde schon mind. zu eine, 500 Watt NT greifen!
> 350 ist dann doch etwas wenig für heutige Hardware!
> Nimm lieber ein 500er!
> 
> Gruß, Wagga



Dann komm ich auf 350 Euro für nicht so schlechtes "Gear"... ich glaub das nehm ich doch glatt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (5. April 2009)

_Mach das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Thrall13 (5. April 2009)

Danke euch nochmal allen besonders RaDon27 und painschkes!


----------



## painschkes (5. April 2009)

_Was er von mir übernommen hat , ist aber schon gut - ich steh drüber.. *heul* 

Nene , alles gut so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




/Edit : Danke für´s Edit :>_


----------



## Thrall13 (5. April 2009)

Ahh da fällt mir gerade ein weil ich mich mit nem Freund unterhalte:

Werd ich mit dem "Gear" das spiel auf guter auflösung/in guter qualität spielen können nehme an höchste quali is zu viel für die Grafikkarte aber ne gute ist wohl drin oder?

MfG trales


----------



## painschkes (5. April 2009)

_Welches Spiel / Welche Spiele denn?_


----------



## Thrall13 (5. April 2009)

Warhammer Online


----------



## painschkes (5. April 2009)

_Sollte keine Probleme geben , ,mit dem CPU und 4GB RAM erst recht nicht :>_


----------



## Thrall13 (5. April 2009)

Ok dann bin ich dir ein weiteres mal zu dank verpflichtet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (6. April 2009)

damit wirst du sogar Crysis mit allem auf High spielen können, nicht nur WAR. WAR auf max. packt sogar die kleine HD4830+E2200@2,6Ghz, ebenso läuft damit Crysis auf High flüssig, geht also auch bei dir.


----------



## Thrall13 (6. April 2009)

Hmm jo habmal gehört Crysis soll sehr anspruchsvoll sein, jetzt bin ich sehr beruhigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke !


----------



## Falathrim (7. April 2009)

Thrall13 schrieb:


> Hmm jo habmal gehört Crysis soll sehr anspruchsvoll sein, jetzt bin ich sehr beruhigt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Crysis ist mörderisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (7. April 2009)

Also ich sag mal so: Wenn Crysis gescheit läuft, dann laufen auch alle anderen Sachen super!


----------



## Thrall13 (7. April 2009)

Hab grad gelesen da es in War auch zu 48vs48 Schlachten kommt wird ein Dual core Prozessor empfohlen...ist das son ding?


----------



## painschkes (7. April 2009)

_Falls es noch der ist den ich gepostet hatte , das ist "sogar" ein 3Kerner :-)_


----------



## Wagga (7. April 2009)

Dann doch lieber gleich einen X4 statt einen X3er.
Ist nix halbes nix ganzes.

Gruß, Wagga


----------



## painschkes (7. April 2009)

_Vanilo? °_°_


----------



## Wagga (7. April 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Vanilo? °_°_


Ich bin in 1000 Foren mit 100 Namen angemeldet, sry.
Und wenn man dann noch davon 100 offen hat, kann das mal passieren.
Aus sicherheitsgründen nimmt man nicht überall den gleichen Nick.
Wäre natürlich einfacher aber ein Sicherheitsrisiko.

Gruß, Wagga


----------



## Thrall13 (7. April 2009)

Ok danke, wenns ehh nen 3er is reicht mir das, hätte auch ein dual getan!


----------



## Thrall13 (10. April 2009)

Ich bins nochma ~~
http://www.ditech.at/cart.do?id=75e744e09c...e=1239355728521
Ich habe bissl was geändert
Arbeitsspeicher von 4 GB auf 2 ( Ich hab noch nen 1 GB Arbeitsspeicher und 4 Kann XP ehh nicht verarbeiten)
Mainboard ( Bei dem bin ich mir speziell nicht sicher da es nen AM2 is und kein Am2+ ( die billigsten am2+ sind atm ausverkauft und die kommen erst wieder in wochen)
Netzteil 350 Watt dazugegeben

kommt also mit Netzteil auf 305 Euro

Jetztmal die Fragen:

1) Passt das auch alles zusammen( speziell das Mainboard bitte anschauen ich kenn mich da nicht so aus :< )
2) Wird es damit auch gut gehen( ich mein der Arbeitsspeicher is glaub ich kaum Bemerkbar, Mainboard auchnichtgrad relevant dafür und Netzteil reicht da nicht 350 Watt?) also die Spiele auf hoher Qualität einwandfrei zu spielen( ihr sagtet ja Crysis geht damit)

> Wenns nicht zusammenpasst bitte sagen was es ist<

3) Besteht die Chance das das Zeug nicht ins Gehäuse passt? ( isn Acer Gehäuse aber ziemlich großes Teil schätze so 40cmx30 oder so)
4) Muss ich nach dem Einbauen großartig viel Updaten/Installien? Wenn ja ist das schwer ( also ausm Internet das richtige zu suchen) oder geht das eher einfacher?
5) Mein Bruder hat gemeint die Hersteller testen das alles nur mehr mit dem neuen betriebssystem(also vista)....wirds da Probleme geben weil ich XP hab?)

6) Kann es sein das dann irgendwas nicht zusammen passt, bzw könnte ich auf andere größere Probleme stoßen?

Ich weiß ich hab immer viele ( unnötige?^^) Fragen aber ihr beantwortet die immer so nett und gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG Trales


----------



## Asoriel (10. April 2009)

Oh je, das ist garnix. Lass um Gottes Willen die 4GB Ram da drin! Außerdem ist das Netzteil zu schwach und das Mainboard ist Schrott. Wo sind denn die alten Teile hin?

Prinzipiell passen würde es, zu empfehlen ist es aber sicherlich nicht. Crysis auf max. Einstellungen unter DX9 wird laufen.


----------



## Thrall13 (10. April 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Oh je, das ist garnix. Lass um Gottes Willen die 4GB Ram da drin! Außerdem ist das Netzteil zu schwach und das Mainboard ist Schrott. Wo sind denn die alten Teile hin?
> 
> Prinzipiell passen würde es, zu empfehlen ist es aber sicherlich nicht. Crysis auf max. Einstellungen unter DX9 wird laufen.



http://www.ditech.at/cart.do?id=75e744e09c...e=1239357421817
so kannst jetzt meine Fragen beantworten?

btw wasn mit dem Mainboard die Am2+ gibts wie gesagt nicht


----------



## Klos1 (10. April 2009)

Also, passen tut es generell. Der Unterschied zwischen AM2 und AM2+ ist, daß für AM2+ HTL um die Version 3.0 erweitert wurde, welche doppelte Bandbreite mit sich bringt. Desweiteren gab es auch ein paar Änderungen bezüglich Stomsparmechanismen. Da müsste ich aber selbst nochmal googlen. Also, es passt, aber mit Einschränkungen. Ich persönlich würde lieber die paar Wochen warten und ein AM2+ Board nehmen. Desweiteren finde ich das Board an sich auch nicht sonderlich toll. Liegt auch am Chipsatz, der mir nicht zusagt. Da gibt es besseres zum gleichen Preis im Netz. Allerdings halt nicht in deinem Shop, den ich aber auch nicht so prickelnd finde.

Zum Netzteil: Passt auch, ist aber ein ziemliches Billigteil. Da würde ich auf mehr Qualität achten, denn immerhin hängen da deine Komponenten dran. Und ein stabiles Netzteil trägt wesentlich zu deren Lebensdauer bei. Außerdem wäre es für mich auch wünschenswert, daß es effizient arbeitet und nicht die Hälfte des Stroms in Wärme umsetzt.

Und ob die Grafikkarte in dein Gehäuse passt, kannst du doch selbst am besten herausfinden. Eine ATI4850 ist knapp 24 cm. Zu berücksichtigen wäre noch, daß nach hinten evtl. ein Kabel rausgeht, Richtung Netzteil. Bei meiner Geforce ist es oben, aber ich glaube, bei der ATI4850 geht es nach hinten raus. So sah es jetzt auf den Bildern im Internet aus.

Achja...nach einen derartigen Systemeingriff sollte natürlich alles komplett neu aufgesetzt werden. Es gibt zwar auch Mittel und Wege, wie man das umgehen kann, davon würde ich persönlich aber abraten.

Und was dein Bruter erzählt ist Schwachsinn. Die meisten Leute haben nach wie vor XP. Nach dem die Hersteller ihr Zeug auch verkaufen wollen, wäre es ziemlich unlogisch, daß Betriebssystem außer Acht zu lassen, was derzeit noch von den meisten Usern verwendet wird. Vor allem Firmen nutzen fast ausschließlich XP. Vista hat sich bisher nur bei Heimanwendern mit mäßigen Erfolg durchsetzen können.


----------



## Klos1 (10. April 2009)

Sorry...versehentlicher Doppelpost


----------



## Falathrim (10. April 2009)

Langsam glaube ich, du solltest deinem Bruder mal die Leviten lesen für die Scheiße die er dir erzählt 

Alsoo:

MoBo ist von ASRock...mag ich nicht, hab ich selber drin und es suckt. Lieber MSI/Asus/DFI(LOL!)/Gigabyte im Zweifel halt ein bischen warten oder über einen anderen Versender ders auf Lager hat bestellen
Das Netzteil kenn ich nicht, hat nix gutes zu bedeuten. Lieber OCZ StealthXStream, ist vielleicht ein bischen teurer, aber das ist es wert (Hatte mal das oder eins von Chieftec zur Wahl und hab das Chieftec genommen (ARGH!)

Rest läuft so.

Gehäuse:
Such mal die genauen Maße raus, sollte aber passen, die HD4850 ist nicht soooo lang.
Musst neu aufsetzen, aber Treiber sind dabei und ansonsten leicht im Netz zu finden.
Passt alles.


----------



## Thrall13 (10. April 2009)

So jetztmal zum mitschreiben:

Arbeitsspeicher:
Ich nehm die 4 GB dinger, mehr haben kann nicht schädlich sein?

Grafikkarte:
Ist in Ordnung ich müsste nur nachschauen ob die reinpasst

Prozessor:
Ist ja alles klar

Mainboard:
Das AM2 ist nicht so toll lieber ein AM2+?

Netzteil: Entweder ein 350+ von "Marke"(Qualität) oder das 500er
http://www.ditech.at/artikel/N50AX1/Netzte...mple_Power.html
wäre dann das hier

Außerdem sollte ich PC neu aufsetzen und der rest(Treiber etc) ist ganz einfach



http://www.ditech.at/cart.do?id=75e744e09c...e=1239361232316
Hier nochmal alles ausgebessert


Stimmt das so? Das Zeug is für das Geld OK und ich werde auch keine Probleme haben?


----------



## Falathrim (10. April 2009)

Würde immer noch das hier empfehlen. Auch wenns nen anderer Versand ist, Noname ist NIE gut.

Und Mainboard...auch was namhaftes, tut mir Leid aber das MoBo und das Netzteil gehören zu den wichtigsten Komponenten des Rechners, wenn man da scheiße kauft ist alles im Arsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrall13 (10. April 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Würde immer noch das hier empfehlen. Auch wenns nen anderer Versand ist, Noname ist NIE gut.
> 
> Und Mainboard...auch was namhaftes, tut mir Leid aber das MoBo und das Netzteil gehören zu den wichtigsten Komponenten des Rechners, wenn man da scheiße kauft ist alles im Arsch
> 
> ...



Aber dh alles was ich da gerade gesagt hab stimmt, nur sollte das Mobo und Netzteil "named" sein?^^


----------



## Klos1 (10. April 2009)

Jedes Mobo ist named. Ein Asrock-Mainboard ist von der Marke Asrock, die meiner Meinung nach auch gute Boards herstellen. Aber auch ein paar schlechte. Das kann man von Asus, Gigabyte oder was auch immer aber auch behaupten. Asrock ist halt eine günstige Marke. Und Asus sieht sich selbst gern als den Mercedes unter den Boards an. Nun, dazu kann ich sagen, daß ich auch schon bei Asus Dinge gesehen habe, bei denen sich mir der Magen umdreht.

Erst vor ein paar Monaten habe ich für einen Freund einen Rechner zusammengebaut, bei dem ein teures Asus-Board zum Einsatz kam. Nachdem ich den Rechner zusammengebaut hatte, viel mir auf, daß der Kühler für die Northbridge total locker ist. Wieder alles ausgebaut, stellte ich fest, daß ich den Kühler garnicht anziehen kann. Ich musste dann die Federn für die Pushpins durch eigene mit mehr Spannung tauschen.

Also auch Asus hat Totalausfälle. Sogar bei Spitzenboards für 200 Euro aufwärtes. Da habe ich auch schon mal gelesen, daß bei einer kompletten Charge die Wärmeleitpaste für die Northbridge fehlte.

Also, Asrock kann man generell kaufen, aber dein von dir gewähltes Mainboard stellt eben keine gute Wahl da.

Und was hast du denn jetzt überhaupt ausgewählt? Das ist Mikro-ATX und kein normales ATX-Board. Ein komplett anderes Format. Kann dein Gehäuse überhaupt Mikro-ATX aufnehmen?

Da hast ein passendes Netzteil:

http://www.ditech.at/artikel/N45TT1/Netzte...ower_450W_.html


----------



## Thrall13 (10. April 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Jedes Mobo ist named. Ein Asrock-Mainboard ist von der Marke Asrock, die meiner Meinung nach auch gute Boards herstellen. Aber auch ein paar schlechte. Das kann man von Asus, Gigabyte oder was auch immer aber auch behaupten. Asrock ist halt eine günstige Marke. Und Asus sieht sich selbst gern als den Mercedes unter den Boards an. Nun, dazu kann ich sagen, daß ich auch schon bei Asus Dinge gesehen habe, bei denen sich mir der Magen umdreht.
> 
> Erst vor ein paar Monaten habe ich für einen Freund einen Rechner zusammengebaut, bei dem ein teures Asus-Board zum Einsatz kam. Nachdem ich den Rechner zusammengebaut hatte, viel mir auf, daß der Kühler für die Northbridge total locker ist. Wieder alles ausgebaut, stellte ich fest, daß ich den Kühler garnicht anziehen kann. Ich musste dann die Federn für die Pushpins durch eigene mit mehr Spannung tauschen.
> 
> ...



http://www.ditech.at/cart.do?id=75e744e09c...e=1239362459251

hmm ich hab leider weniger ahung was du da sagst sorry^^

AXP Netzteil
Sapphire Mainboard
Asus Grafikkarte


----------



## Klos1 (10. April 2009)

Vergleich mal die Form des Asrock-Boards mit dem jetzigen, was du gewählt hast. Eines ist rechteckig, daß andere ist quadratisch. Es ist eine andere Bauart.
Mikro-ATX hat die Form von Rittersport und ATX geht eher in Richtung Milka

Nun, ein Mainboard wird in das Gehäuse geschraubt. Vorzugsweise mittels Brücken. Ein Mainboard hat als ein Lochbild. Auch dein Gehäuse hat ein Lochbild, daß mit dem Mainboard übereinstimmt, sonst wird es mit dem verschrauben schwer. Nachdem ATX und Mikro-ATX verschiedene Formen sind, haben sie auch ein anderes Lochbild.

Es gibt Gehäuse, da kannst du beides reinschrauben. Es gibt aber auch Gehäuse, da kannst du nur eines von beiden reinschrauben. Das kann man ganz leicht herausfinden, in dem man einen Blick in das innere es Gehäuses riskiert. Dort sind auch die Bauformen, die aufgenommen werden können, meist eingraviert.

Sonst kann ich zu den jetzigen Mainboard nicht viel sagen. Der Chipsatz ist in Ordnung und es erfüllt im allgemeinen die Anforderungen. Davon abgesehen, daß es eben diesmal ein Mikro-ATX ist. Einen konkreten Test dazu habe ich aber noch nicht gelesen. Ich kann es jetzt wirklich nur allein anhand der technischen Daten beurteilen.


----------



## Wagga (10. April 2009)

Ich hatte bis jetzt nur ATX, kann also nur was von ATX sagen.
Ich finde besonders die Asusboards sehr logisch und übersichtlich aufgebaut und hatte bislang (bis jetzt 2 verbaut) noch keine Probleme damit.
Andere Boards hatte ich bis jetzt nicht.

Gruß, Wagga


----------

